# [SOLVED] How can u win a game when u hae bad luck



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

I mean my dice rolls are bad, so so bad:'( ask anyone who knows me i lose nearly every game, partly due to my lack of tactics, but most often due to my dice rolling


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Any X amount of people roll a couple hundred dice, they're going to even out. You just over focus on those bad rolls.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

I tend to this as well Orb, and Jigplums always manages to point it out and frustrate me further!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Build your army list so that your bad dice rolling has as little impact as possible. I know, I used to have a 3 foot bad luck aura permanantly radiating from me. I used to stand by people's Blood Bowl games and just watch the dice rolling go down hill. It was so bad they asked me to watch from a distance.


If you gear your lists to counter this dice issue your dice luck will slowly improve.

That's why I initially started an Iyanden army a few years ago. All those hight toughnesses, 3+ saves, and BS 4 models just made the game play in my favor instead of other armies that had worse stats (IG, Nids).

Whatever your army is, choose a list that has the most forgiving and flexible troops.


----------



## Jeridian (Jan 4, 2007)

Try guessing accurately the dice roll (especially important ones) when your opponent rolls them- seriously, opponents love that kind of thing- :lol: 

Anyway, we all have spates of bad luck, but it is more psychological than mystical- some of us miserable bastards only remember the bad luck, some irritatingly happy people only remember the good.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

My luck swings. It's the nature of the game. The last three games I've played with my Thousand Sons, I've completely annihilated my opponent by turn 4, but I have no doubt that pretty soon, all those 1's I didn't roll then are going to show up at once, and I'll lose five models from a single volley of bolter fire or something.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

I think It is VERY VERY rare that poor dice rolls make you win or lose a game, and people will often fixate on one set of important rolls. Sure luck plays a part in any game involving dice and it can be that one player gets that bit more lucky when they need it. But as has been said there are things that can be done to minimise this, generally having stuff with mixed roles within the army and having back up for things that need it. For example if an army has a pred, speeder, and tactical squad on one flank and you NEED to stop a hammerhead on that flank then you fire the Tactical lascannon, if it missed the pred shoots, and if that missies you use the landspeeder. If one of the previous does the job then the pred and or landspeeder are free to shoot at other targets like enemy troops that there multi shot weaponry can target. 

If your referring to the game vs cccp_one the when i looked over you had your hammerheads and devilfish in the middle of the table, so virtually everyheavy weapon in his guard army could shoot them when they have one of the best ranged weapons in the game. thats the kind of thing that Means you will lose much more than the dice u roll.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

For every bad roll you have, your opponent has one.

Its all even, as it is not accurately predictable, thats what random means.


----------



## Deadman_Ian (Jan 6, 2007)

i have pretty good luck  untill the end of the game were the opponant has his remains of his hq and i have 5 men and drone then the 1's start coming


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Anphicar said:


> For every bad roll you have, your opponent has one.
> 
> Its all even, as it is not accurately predictable, thats what random means.


unless you are playing me.... roll 1's!!!! Yaaarrr

or come on my assult cannons... 6's!!!!!

:lol: 

There have been some games though where poor dice have killed any chance of winning for me. Rolling 7 1's on 7 dice for your terminators and commander doesn't help believe me.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah. 8 wounds on my Swooping Hawks. 4+ armour saves. I rolled seven 3's and one 2.

Let's just say in that 1500 points game, I did 200 points of damage and I was killed to the man.

Then we come back a week later and I annihilate.


----------



## Jake (Dec 23, 2006)

Jigplums...you have to declare all of your shooting first. To avoid just that.


----------



## Antioch (Dec 27, 2006)

The Son of Horus said:


> My luck swings. It's the nature of the game. The last three games I've played with my Thousand Sons, I've completely annihilated my opponent by turn 4, but I have no doubt that pretty soon, all those 1's I didn't roll then are going to show up at once, and I'll lose five models from a single volley of bolter fire or something.


The laws of probability laugh at you. They laugh at me, too. They laugh at all of us.

Around here, we call them the Dice Gods. Mostly so we can curse them for giving us such terrible rolls.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Antioch said:


> Around here, we call them the Dice Gods. Mostly so we can curse them for giving us such terrible rolls.


Shmaybe thats why u have such horrid luck!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

Jake said:


> Jigplums...you have to declare all of your shooting first. To avoid just that.


no you don't


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Jigplums is right, I believe you do your shooting unit by unit, unless its a guess range weapon, Because I do the same thing just in case I can save shots for summit else


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

You most definitely don't declare all your shooting at once. On page 18 of the main rulebook, there's a table with the steps of the shooting phase. I'll repeat them here just for the sake of argument.

1.Choose a target.
2. Check line of sight and range
3. Roll to Hit
4. Roll to Wound
5. Make Saving Throws
6. Remove Casualties

The paragraph above the table says "Once you've completed this sequence with one of your units, CHOOSE ANOTHER and begin at Step 1 again until you've finished shooting and can go on to the Assault Phase." 

Declaration of shooting is totally irrelivant anyway. You can say a unit is going to shoot at something until your face turns purple but it only counts as having shot when you measure the distance, since measuring range and checking line of sight is the first part of a unit's pulling of their triggers.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

the game is based on luck. the last time i went to the club i lost to that bloke with marines. His army was shit and so were his tactics.

but, i lost to him coz of terrible had luck. i shot my whole guard army at him and didnt kill a thing, thats just the way it goes. I was more frustrated knowing i could have probably beat him on a good day.

but, true to form my armour saves were mostly pretty good.


----------



## blkdymnd (Jan 1, 2007)

yeah, though cccp had a really bad luck game, usually really good tactics can overcome bad die rolls. Sometimes really good die rolls can overcome bad tactics but that is rare. Just make sure your tactics are able to minimize how badly a die roll can hurt you.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

You could always try getting new dice too. Not all dice are equal and the the wieght is off, it may account for consistenly bad rolls. I also find that my own dice to not like to be used with all my armies. So now I have 3 sets of dice 

That being said however, barring truly horrible rolling, tactics are what win/lose you the game for the most part. It is more than possible that even with the best tactics in the game, your dice will flip you the bird and let you down.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

*Re: How can u win a game when u hae bad luck*



Anonymous said:


> I mean my dice rolls are bad, so so bad:'( ask anyone who knows me i lose nearly every game, partly due to my lack of tactics, but most often due to my dice rolling


I have poor dice luck as well. That's why I play armies that offer better dice rolls to achieve things. I choose to play armies that have really good stats and better surviveability.

Space marines For example have 3+ saves and BS/WS/S/T/I all of 4 or better. Iyanden armies have average lots of T6 and T8 models with 3+ saves and BS 4. Chaos has lots of MEQ models with lots of extra non-imperial options.


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

Now that we've all had our little whine about how the universe hates you or loves you, let's get down to the truth of the matter.

*If you lose, it's more often than not your own fault.*

Putting yourself in a position where you have to rely on luck is poor play. Leaving a gap in your army that can be exploited by an unlikely roll is poor play. Relying on very few anti-tank weapons to wipe ut a mechanised army is poor play. Yet, each and every one of these things is almost inevitably labelled as 'bad luck'.

Why? Because we're humans, and the human race is inherently egotistical. It is much more pleasant for us to think that the dice let us down than we let ourselves down. However, even then it's often our own fault, because we've come to expect more than an average of 3.5 from our dice. This utterly futile dice-hating, while annoying to realists, is even worse for the practitoner.

So long as you blame your luck, you will never _ever_ get better (excluding genuine statistical anomalies). You can't improve your rolling without cheating, and it couldn't possibly be your brilliant army or superhuman tactics that's wrong, could it? Instead, so long a s you blame luck, you will keep losing, occasionally a little better, occasionally a little worse, but the pattern will not change, because it's not just your mythical 'bad luck' at work here. Instead, stop blaming luck each time something happens that isn't hat you wanted. Instead, think 'alright, I shouldn't have expected my Stormtrooper squad to hold off that dedicated assault squad. What can I do to avoid that next game?' Think about how your units got into a position where you needed to do something unlikely to succeed, nd don't do that unless you ancitipate and plan for failure. Beyond that, take responsibility for all bad luck, and instead of puerile moaning that goes nowhere, think if thee's anything you can do to make luck less of an issue, and, if so, do it. A properly built army can win on lacklustre rolls as easily as the luck-blamer's army can on epic rolls.


Bad luck is a problem that makes games more difficult, and on very rare occasions, will be the man factor behind your loss. However, if this happens anything other than rarely, it's not the dice, it's you. Admit this, then do somethign constructive about it. When your army is almost beyond the effects of luck, then you've earned the right to be irked by genuine bad rolling.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Did we all enjoy our lecture kiddies?

The man _did_ say 'Partly' Uber.

What Professor Uberschveinen says is mainly true.

Although I know a guy that _Was_ truly cursed by the Dice Gods. 
For three long and painful years we watched the poor guy Roll more 1s than I had ever seen anywhere ever, but only ever 5 double 6s four of which were for leadership tests, the last was cheered wildly by about 12 of us and was for a character saving roll. 
After that his luck changed and now he rolls much the same as everybody else and goes to GTs.


Guest wrote;


> I mean my dice rolls are bad, so so bad:'( ask anyone who knows me i lose nearly every game, partly due to my lack of tactics, but most often due to my dice rolling


I don't know how old you are or how long you have been playing so this might not be of help but here I go anyway.

The one of the main things in the Game are Dice rolls, there are two basic types of rolls that are made during the game, I will call them Negative and Positive.

Negative, all those rolls that 'he' makes you roll, armour saves, leadership tests all of that sort of stuff.

Positive, All the stuff you roll to do horrible things to 'him', shoot , hit things on the head with your rusty choppa etc.

Everything you do should, from list to action should revolve around making him roll more negative and yourself more positive.

Stack the odds in your favour and the tactics can grow from this solid base.
Be nice to your dice and never curse the Dice Gods, the Pantheon of Die take it personally for some reason :wink: 

Hope thats helpful and er um Good luck! 
VV


----------

